# yelling goat stiff neck



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Woke to young LGD pup barking, which is quite unusual. Discovered a young doe (5 month old) yelling in barn. Found she was periodically letting off a yell as though something was wrong as she would act like she had a stiff neck and push her nose into the air as she turned her neck a little. She also has a dark tongue. 

No fever and no signs of being bitten. Can move around but chooses not to.

Is a large Nubian and has been browsing through the day with rest of small herd and appearing healthy with good weight on her. She is being weaned by her mother and has just now spent the night inside the barn with the rest of my small herd. (There is still a small amount of baled orchard grass in the feeders.)

We do have "black rat" snakes and we do have black widow spiders; however, I've never seen a black widow in any of the feeder bins nor even in the barn. I have seen a black snake in the largest feeder bin where a chicken had been laying; but never seen one in the smaller feeder bins in the side of the barn where the does (and their kids) stay at night.

Have no idea what is wrong or what to do and suggestions/information would be appreciated. Will check back soon to see if anyone has responded.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

What is her temp? Does she look bloated? Is she pale? Any diarrhea?

If not, I would treat with thiamine and high doses or penicillin.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Ogfabby for trying to help.

Temp normal. Stool normal. No bloat. Eye lids not pale.

Just checked and she was attempting to eat grain with her dam, was not yelling, was not pulling her head up and to the side. She does have a swollen spot just below her right front cheek. I am now suspecting she was stung by a bumble bee as we have quite a few of those.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Gotcha! You can give her Benadryl to see if that will help the swelling.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Poor baby. Glad it doesn't appear to be anything worse. I was watching your thread. I didn't have anything to offer in the way of help. I'm glad she is gonna be ok!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe a cold compress would help.....:shrug: I've never had that happen to any of my goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Check for a sting and remove it if it's still there ... poor babe!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if its a sting then the benadryl will bring the swelling down.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would also continue the Thiamine or fortified B complex...The crying and head thing cried Polio...even if its the sting of a bumble bee (which can be very painful)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you all.

It must have been a sting. Gave her some benadryl and Vit B Complex.

She is out grazing and playing with rest of kids now; so all appears to be good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is OK


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news..might keep up the B complex a few days just to be on the safe side : )


----------

